
How legislators are enabling California’s housing crisis - jseliger
http://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/editorials/article/How-legislators-are-enabling-California-s-11275560.php?t=9bfa279a29
======
DrScump
Commentary on this from earlier in the week:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14728094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14728094)

